# los años 00-09



## ElAjedrezEsLaVida

¿Cómo se llamarían los años 00-09, por ejemplo 1900-1909, 1800-1809, etc. de la igual manera como 1910-1919 <los años diez>, 1920-1929 <los años veinte>, sería 1900-1909 <los años cero> o <los años nulo>?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Google Libros hay apenas algunos ejemplos de autores que han llamado "años cero" a los primeros diez años de un siglo, pero son muy pocos como para considerar que son representativos de un uso. A mí me parece un feo recurso. Entiendo que la respuesta es que no hay una forma de llamarlos que sea equivalente a las otras. Prefiero referirme a ellos como los primeros diez años del siglo que sea.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

La primera década del 900.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, pensé en mencionar el tema de la década, porque en realidad, los términos como "años xx" no son usados en ciencias de ningún tipo, por lo que la falta de exactitud (de que la década vaya de 1911 a 1920, mientras que los "años diez" van del 1910 al 1919) no parece ser un asunto de ninguna importancia.


----------



## Vampiro

Da lo mismo... entre gitanos no nos vamos a andar viendo la suerte.
_


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

ElAjedrezEsLaVida said:


> ¿Cómo se llamarían los años 00-09, por ejemplo 1900-1909, 1800-1809, etc. de la igual manera como 1910-1919 <los años diez>, 1920-1929 <los años veinte>, sería 1900-1909 <los años cero> o <los años nulo>?



*Del período de mil novecientos a mil novecientos diez*. O cualesquiera que fueran los años.

Es lo que me parece más aceptable.

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

La primera década del siglo XX.


----------



## Jonno

nocturnoinvernal said:


> *Del período de mil novecientos a mil novecientos diez*. O cualesquiera que fueran los años.
> 
> Es lo que me parece más aceptable.
> 
> Saludos.



Si quieres ser preciso quizás, pero no creo que sea una buena alternativa a expresiones como "los años veinte".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Buena pregunta .

Aparte de _década_, ya propuesto:
- primer decenio

Hasta luego


----------



## Bashti

En este caso los años veinte no es opción ni puede servir como patrón. A mí la primera década me parece de una claridad meridiana: desde el 1 de enero de 1901 hasta el 31 de diciembre de 1910.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Estoy pensando en la expresión italiana "le ore piccole"...no se podría decir/usar algo similar en castellano? Los años chicos?


----------



## Namarne

Bashti said:


> La primera década del siglo XX.


Así lo diría yo también. 

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Bashti said:


> En este caso los años veinte no es opción ni puede servir como patrón. A mí la primera década me parece de una claridad meridiana: desde el 1 de enero de 1901 hasta el 31 de diciembre de 1910.



Ya, pero una cosa es hablar de décadas reales de un siglo y otra diferente la consulta de este tema, que es sobre cómo llamar a los años 00-09 con una fórmula similar a los años 20-29 (es decir, lo que se llama comúnmente "los años 20", y no "la tercera década del siglo" ).

La fórmula no existe, pues de lo contrario habría sido usada al menos hace ya un siglo lo mismo que se usaba "años veinte". Pero como alternativa me parece bien la de "primera década del siglo XX" aunque no sea usada con precisión científica.


----------



## lavecilla

Jonno said:


> La fórmula no existe, pues de lo contrario habría sido usada al menos hace ya un siglo lo mismo que se usaba "años veinte".



Quizá la razón de que no se utilice la expresión "los años cero" para designar el período 1.900-1.909 (entre otros) resida en que no se quiera mezclar en el mismo saco a un año del siglo XIX con nueve años del siglo XX. Por eso yo también optaría por decir "la primera década del siglo XX", ya que ésta comienza en 1.901, con lo que resulta un conjunto más homogéneo.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Jonno

No lo creo. La gente tiene mucha confusión sobre cuándo empiezan los siglos. No hay más que recordar cuando empezamos el milenio, que todo el mundo lo celebró el año 2000 en vez del 2001.

(Por cierto, los años no llevan punto).


----------



## Bashti

Pero el hecho de que a mucha gente no le entre en la cabeza cuándo empezó el milenio o cuándo empieza una década no implica que los demás no lo tengamos claro o debamos bajar el listón. Se trata de hacerlo lo mejor posible y si alguno de nosotros, como me sucede a mí con frecuencia, desconoce o no comprende algo, el que lo sabe se lo explica y ganamos todos. Por otra parte, ya podemos darle vueltas al tema; no existe una denominación que no sea primera década, primer decenio o diez primeros años, pero si algo se puede plasmar en dos palabras ¿para qué usar tres? Como bien explica Alex Grijelmo en El genio del idioma, el nuestro es tacaño (o ahorrador).

Por cierto, Jonno, "primera década del siglo XX" es tan preciso como pueda serlo "años veinte" o "años treinta". O, al menos, así me lo parece.


----------



## Jonno

Bashti, aunque nos pese el idioma lo hace el uso. Si 700 millones de personas usan una frase de una manera, por mucho que 100.000 puristas digan "¡no, no es así!" el uso es el que es y así habrá que tenerlo en cuenta. Cuando la gente no dice "años cero" o similar dudo muchísimo que sea porque sepan que un año 00 pertenece al siglo anterior. Si no se usa supongo que es porque no existe una *decena de los cero* y suena raro. Porque... ¿por qué el año 2002 tendría que ser "años cero", si nunca decimos "dos mil cero dos" sino "dos mil dos"?



> Por cierto, Jonno, "primera década del siglo XX" es tan preciso como pueda serlo "años veinte" o "años treinta". O, al menos, así me lo parece.


Yo no lo veo tan preciso, porque si hablamos de décadas *naturales* la que corresponde a los años 20 –del año 21 al 30– no es la misma que la década de los años que *empiezan por* "veinte" o "veinti" –del año 20 al 29–.


----------



## Lord Darktower

ElAjedrezEsLaVida said:


> ¿Cómo se llamarían los años 00-09, por ejemplo 1900-1909, 1800-1809, etc. de la igual manera como 1910-1919 <los años diez>, 1920-1929 <los años veinte>, sería 1900-1909 <los años cero> o <los años nulo>?



No, no tiene nombre concreto.
Y como yo prefiero _*decenio *_a _decáda_, por ser término específico, yo me referiría a ellos como los años del primer decenio de ese siglo. O más sencillamente, los primeros años de ese siglo.


----------



## Vampiro

Qué ganas de rizar el rizo, de qué precisión están hablando.
Expresiones como los años veinte, los sesenta, los ochenta, y similares, son sólo una forma de referirse a períodos marcados por alguna particularidad, no se me ocurre que alguien vaya a usar algo así para definir con precisión un determinado período de tiempo, por lo tanto año más, año menos, da lo mismo, ¿qué importa si el cero inicial está incluido o no?
“Los años 20”, es una expresión que abarca todo el período de posguerra hasta la gran depresión del 29.  Para algunos los 60 comienzan con la crisis de los misiles de Cuba, para otros con el nacimiento de los Beatles, en el 62, aunque los sesenta, en rigor, hacen referencia casi siempre a los años de bien entrada esa década, con el flower power y el hipismo, hasta el desastre de Altamont en el 69, fin del cuento, adiós al amor y paz.
En fin.
Creo que primera década del siglo XX (o del siglo que sea) es una fórmula válida, tanto como primera década del 900, o del 800, etc.  Otras, como la propuesta por Adolfo me parecen perfectamente utilizables también.
Pero para quien abrió el hilo: no existe una forma de llamar a esos años por los que consultas, no una similar a las décadas posteriores a la primera.
Mejor me voy a tomar un café.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ludaico

ElAjedrezEsLaVida said:


> ¿Cómo se llamarían los años 00-09, por ejemplo 1900-1909 (primer decenio o primera década del siglo XX), 1800-1809 (primer decenio o primera década del siglo XIX), etc. de la igual manera como 1910-1919 <los años diez>, 1920-1929 <los años veinte>, sería 1900-1909 <los años cero> o <los años nulo> (Siguiendo este argumento, ¿los años 1001-1009 y 2001-2009 se deberían llamar "doble cero"?)?


Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Bashti said:


> En este caso los años veinte no es opción ni puede servir como patrón. A mí la primera década me parece de una claridad meridiana: desde el 1 de enero de 1901 hasta el 31 de diciembre de 1910.



Salvo que empecemos de nuevo la animada discusión acerca de si el año 1900 forma parte de la primera década del S. XX o de la última del S. XIX.
Discusión que no cabe en el caso de 1920 que sin duda forma parte de los años 20 aunque no de la segunda década.


----------



## swift

Ver también:

década del 2000

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Kaxgufen

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Discusión que no cabe en el caso de 1920 que sin duda forma parte de los años 20 aunque no de la segunda década.



Ah, no? A mí me parece que si.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Salvo que empecemos de nuevo la animada discusión acerca de si el año 1900 forma parte de la primera década del S. XX o de la última del S. XIX.
> Discusión que no cabe en el caso de 1920 que sin duda forma parte de los años 20 aunque no de la segunda década.


En rigor tampoco existen “los años diez”, y 1920 podría perfectamente ser incluido como parte de la segunda década (de hecho es el último año de la segunda década)
No confundirse, los años 20 no son la segunda década, sino la tercera, y son un caso bien particular, con nombre y apellido: Los años 20, los años locos, la época del jazz.  Como ya mencioné, se inician al terminar la primera guerra mundial (1918) y terminan con la depresión del 29, cuando la gran fiesta se fue al guano.
Por lo tanto pretender precisión no tiene sentido, siempre se habla de períodos que se diferencian por alguna particularidad, en este caso la parranda, en los 80 la ropa de mal gusto, en los 60 el amor y paz (mientras en Vietnam se quemaban aldeas con napalm) 
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Kaxgufen said:


> Ah, no? A mí me parece que si.


Después de un cuidadoso cálculo con tecnología digital, o sea con los dedos, resulta que sí.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Jonno said:


> Si quieres ser preciso quizás, pero no creo que sea una buena alternativa a expresiones como "los años veinte".



Los años veinte me suena de 1920 a 1929 o cualquier otro período de éstos en cualquier otro siglo como 2020-2029, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Pónganse contentos. No existe palabra (ni en español ni en inglés) para fechas ni para temperaturas (tuvimos discusiones acerca de esto con una manada de lingüístas...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

"Los años 20" son claramente una alusión al siglo XIX, seguramente por proximidad a nosotros y por los adelantos de la comunicación (radio, fotografía y cine).
A no ser que seamos historiadores especialistas en otras épocas y que exista una década "años 20" con igual riqueza de acontecimientos (puede, no lo sé pero no me suena).

Para las demás décadas tendremos que aclarar de qué centuria estamos hablando, sea precisando el siglo sea que el contexto no dé la pista. Puedo hablar del cine negro americano de los años 40 o de la década prodigiosa del pop de los años 80. Ya sabemos que no hablamos de siglos anteriores al XX. Y a saber qué significará "los años 20" dentro de 4 siglos, quizá por entonces exista otra década 20 más decisiva en cualquier otro siglo que borrará "nuestros" años 20 de la memoria.

Ahora bien, de la misma manera que podemos hablar de los años 90 del XVIII (el Terror durante la Revolución francesa), para el primer decenio ¿podemos decir _los años + el siglo en años_: _los años 1900, los años 2000_? 
Por ejemplo:
- Los años 1900 son considerados como una prolongación del siglo anterior; muchos historiadores piensan que el cambio histórico del siglo tuvo lugar en 1914.
Por decir algo.
Por _años 1900_ en esta frase ¿entendéis_ la primera década_ o no?

Por curiosidad .
Gracias.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duvija said:


> Pónganse contentos. No existe palabra (ni en español ni en inglés) para fechas ni para temperaturas (tuvimos discusiones acerca de esto con una manada de lingüístas...)


Aclara esto, por favor. ¿No se emplea caluroso/caliente, frío, templado, para la temperatura?  ¿Lunes, martes, etc, once, doce, trece de enero o de marzo,
para fechas?


----------



## duvija

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Por _años 1900_ en esta frase ¿entendéis_ la primera década_ o no?
> 
> Por curiosidad .
> Gracias.



Yo no. Entiendo todo el siglo y nunca de 1900 a 1910.


----------



## duvija

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Aclara esto, por favor. ¿No se emplea caluroso/caliente, frío, templado, para la temperatura? ¿Lunes, martes, etc, once, doce, trece de enero o de marzo,
> para fechas?



Halbo de meteorólogos. Al menos por acá, en inglés, se dice 'temperaturas en los 70s' (Farenheit, claro). Y para toda una semana se puede decir 'va a estar en los 80s'. Pero jamás en los 00s o los 10s.
No sé si en español se usa lo mismo, como 'toda la semana estaremos en Madrid en los cuarentas'. (¡Pobres...!


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Halbo de meteorólogos. Al menos por acá, en inglés, se dice 'temperaturas en los 70s' (Farenheit, claro). Y para toda una semana se puede decir 'va a estar en los 80s'. Pero jamás en los 00s o los 10s.
> No sé si en español se usa lo mismo, como 'toda la semana estaremos en Madrid en los cuarentas'. (¡Pobres...!


No se puede por una razón muy simple: la cuenta no es dieciuno, diecidós, diecitrés, diecicuatro, etc, sino once, doce, trece, catorce...
Es decir, "los años diez" no ha lugar.
_


----------



## tusi

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> "Los años 20" son claramente una alusión al siglo XX, seguramente por proximidad a nosotros y por los adelantos de la comunicación (radio, fotografía y cine).
> A no ser que seamos historiadores especialistas en otras épocas y que exista una década "años 20" con igual riqueza de acontecimientos (puede, no lo sé pero no me suena).



En general se entiende como dices que los años 20 son del siglo XX y después viene la Gran Depresión. Pero los historiadores en sus textos suelen precisar: al principio del texto mencionan 1860-88, y luego pueden hablar tranquilamente de la década del 60 o de los años 60 y ya no se entiende otra cosa que la que transcurrió en el siglo XIX.



Cintia&Martine said:


> Ahora bien, de la misma manera que podemos hablar de los años 90 del XVIII (el Terror durante la Revolución francesa), para el primer decenio ¿podemos decir _los años + el siglo en años_: _los años 1900, los años 2000_?
> Por ejemplo:
> - Los años 1900 son considerados como una prolongación del siglo anterior; muchos historiadores piensan que el cambio histórico del siglo tuvo lugar en 1914.
> Por decir algo.
> Por _años 1900_ en esta frase ¿entendéis_ la primera década_ o no?
> 
> Por curiosidad .
> Gracias.



En los textos de historia que yo he visto, no se escribe así. Lo que se puede decir más cercano a lo que tú apuntas es "la década de 1900". Y se entiende que es, año más, año menos, hasta 1910. Como mencionó anteriormente Vampiro, los historiadores no somos tan meticulosos con las fechas cuando generalizamos por décadas, porque no hay procesos históricos que sucedan exactamente entre las campanadas que dan inicio a 1900 y las que dan fin a 1909. Si hay que precisar, se usa la fórmula 1879-1888.


----------



## Vampiro

tusi said:


> En los textos de historia que yo he visto, no se escribe así. Lo que se puede decir más cercano a lo que tú apuntas es "la década de 1900". Y se entiende que es, año más, año menos, hasta 1910. Como mencionó anteriormente Vampiro, los historiadores no somos tan meticulosos con las fechas cuando generalizamos por décadas, porque no hay procesos históricos que sucedan exactamente entre las campanadas que dan inicio a 1900 y las que dan fin a 1909. Si hay que precisar, se usa la fórmula 1879-1888.


Por supuesto, a eso iba.
Decir los 20, los 30, los 80, es como decir "más o menos en esa década", año más, año menos.  Precisión: ninguna.
Los años 20 no comenzaron en 1920 y fue casualidad que la Gran Depresión ocurriera en 1929, de lo contrario habrían terminado antes (o después)
_


----------

